# Need Help adding Thumbnails in Joomla



## pravriti (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to make a website using joomla 1.5. I want to add thumbnails to the articles that i create so that they are displayed on the frontpage and not themain article. For example you can see http://www.junkplay.com where thumbs are displayed on the frontpage and when the user clicks on play game, it goes to the article page and no thumb is displayed there but the game. How can i do so? Is there any code to attach the thumbnail to the article in joomla?

Please help me.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This is pretty standard stuff.
He created the "thumbs" folder, then uploaded 165 pixel wide images and linked them to the article using the code below.

The linked page includes the full sized image.


----------

